# Doom: Erster Trailer der Neuverfilmung, Entwickler distanzieren sich



## AndreLinken (12. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doom: Erster Trailer der Neuverfilmung, Entwickler distanzieren sich* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Doom: Erster Trailer der Neuverfilmung, Entwickler distanzieren sich*


----------



## Kahlmoix (12. März 2019)

RTL2 Produktion?


----------



## Borigi (12. März 2019)

Sieht ja fast noch schlechter als der erste Doom Film aus und der war bis auf die Egoshootereinlage auch nur Grütze


----------



## Sayaka (12. März 2019)

Wenn ich mir den neuen Trailer ansehe denke ich mir, der alte Doom Film war ja verglichen dazu garnicht so schlecht!


----------



## Subway (12. März 2019)

Sehr merkwürdig sind auch die Schwankungen in der Wiedergabequalität. Sieht so aus ob Schnipsel verschiedener Auflösungen zusammengeschnitten wurde.  Die Anfangsszene ist deutlich niedriger aufgelöst, sieht man auch bei der engeblendeten Schrift. Zum Ende des Trailers wird es schärfer.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. März 2019)

Es sieht alles extrem billig aus, da habe ich schon diverse "Making of" oder andere Aufnahmen vom Set mit besserer Qualität gesehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. März 2019)

Oh je  Ich dachte hinter der Produktion würde ein ordentliches Budget stecken?


----------



## Tek1978 (12. März 2019)

Ach mei, ist doch egal, dann halt nen Trash Film, kann man sich auch anschauen wenn man mal so gar nicht weis was man machen soll^^


----------



## LOX-TT (12. März 2019)

das beste am Trailer ist das originalgetreue Logo, das kann man wenigstens nicht so leicht verhunzen 

der Rest wirkt wie B-Movie Trash


----------



## Malifurion (12. März 2019)

B-Movie Trash.


----------



## Tariguz (12. März 2019)

Gib es zwei Trailer? hab nur nen kurzen von ner Minute gesehen. Konnte da nicht wirklich verstehen wie es so viele Downvotes geben konnte.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (13. März 2019)

Kann ja sein, daß ich in meinem Alter den schnellen Schnitten nicht mehr so folgen kann aber .... nach DIESEM Schnipsel regt sich die Welt über den kommenden Film auf ? In welcher Szene genau konnte man denn auf Qualität oder Inhalt des kommenden Films schließen ?
Und ein "wir sind bei diesem Film nicht eingebunden" ist inzwischen eine "deutliche Distanzierung" ?

Mal ehrlich, die Menschheit neigt wohl immer mehr zur Hysterie und lauert geradezu drauf, irgendwas verbal zerreißen zu können. Kotzt mich inzwischen ziemlich an, diese Einstellung.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, daß ich in meinem Alter den schnellen Schnitten nicht mehr so folgen kann aber .... nach DIESEM Schnipsel regt sich die Welt über den kommenden Film auf ? In welcher Szene genau konnte man denn auf Qualität oder Inhalt des kommenden Films schließen ?
> Und ein "wir sind bei diesem Film nicht eingebunden" ist inzwischen eine "deutliche Distanzierung" ?
> 
> Mal ehrlich, die Menschheit neigt wohl immer mehr zur Hysterie und lauert geradezu drauf, irgendwas verbal zerreißen zu können. Kotzt mich inzwischen ziemlich an, diese Einstellung.



Vermute mal die Doom-Entwickler sind nur etwas "verschnupft" weil sie nicht eingebunden wurden. Vielleicht versuchen sie den Film deshalb irgendwie zu shitstormen. Das kann aber auch aus einer anderen Ecke kommen. Ist halt nur die Frage. Aber um ehrlich zu sein erwarte ich bei Doom-Der Film jetzt kein Meisterwerk. Wenn es einfach gutes Popcornkino wird ist alles gut. Mehr kann man dann auch nicht verlangen.


----------



## azraelb (14. März 2019)

schlechter als das letzte pc game kanns nicht sein. Noch weniger als keine Story geht ja schlecht...


----------



## Zybba (14. März 2019)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> nach DIESEM Schnipsel regt sich die Welt über den kommenden Film auf ?


Passende Überlegung.
Wobei ich von dem Film auch nichts erwarte. 
Der erste Doom stand aber trotz vermutlich besseren Möglichkeiten auch nicht gerade für hohe Qualität. Spaßig fand ich ihn dennoch.
Wär lustig, wenn dieser auf einmal richtig gut wird!



azraelb schrieb:


> schlechter als das letzte pc game kanns nicht sein. Noch weniger als keine Story geht ja schlecht...


Weil die Qualität eines Videospiels ja ausschließlich an der Story gemessen werden kann...


----------



## suggysug (14. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Passende Überlegung.
> Wobei ich von dem Film auch nichts erwarte.
> Der erste Doom stand aber trotz vermutlich besseren Möglichkeiten auch nicht gerade für hohe Qualität. Spaßig fand ich ihn dennoch.
> Wär lustig, wenn dieser auf einmal richtig gut wird!


Vor allem die Ego(shooter)-Scene hab ich im ersten Doom gefeiert.
Aber ich finde im Großen und Ganzen darf Doom ruhig gruseliger sein als Film.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (14. März 2019)

Wenn der Film halbwegs annehmbar wird, umso besser. Für mich selbst ist interessanter, daß Doom als Game sein Spaßniveau für mich hält. Und zum Feierabendeinläuten gibt's manchmal nix Besseres als eine Runde Doom zu schnetzeln. Zurücklehnen, Unterkiefer auf Halbmast, dümmliches Grinsen ins Gesicht und alle Energie in die Maushand.


----------

